# I love Lyft, dont give me wrong. But how about pay current driver better instead of New driver 7100 $ first month bonus?



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Thoughts?
7100$ guarantees for 220 rides in first month...for new drivers.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Thoughts?
> 7100$ guarantees for 220 rides in first month...for new drivers.
> 
> 
> View attachment 609388


That's an excellent offer. Its $32.27 guaranteed per ride. Considering how short those airport to hotel trips are, you can definitely make almost an extra $25-$30 per ride. I would definitely take this offer.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> That's an excellent offer. Its $32.27 guaranteed per ride. Considering how short those airport to hotel trips are, you can definitely make almost an extra $25-$30 per ride. I would definitely take this offer.


Definitely good offer for new drivers. But currently, both Uber and Lyft charging 70 to 100$ per ride for airport but pays driver 10$ to 15$ 😆


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Both Lyft and Uber acknowledge having high driver turnover, fewer than 4% lasting a year. With turnover so high you would think they would do something to retain drivers but they seem to prefer a constant churning of drivers. Go figure!


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Seamus said:


> Both Lyft and Uber acknowledge having high driver turnover, fewer than 4% lasting a year. With turnover so high you would think they would do something to retain drivers but they seem to prefer a constant churning of drivers. Go figure!


I really think they need new management. Those people sitting in spot making huge money but questionable decisions.

I would rather keep drivers instead keep getting new and use all money on new driver bonus.... most new driver just for that first month bonus and will be gone after lol

Unless someone can explain to me why getting new driver and let go after month would be better for Lyft and Uber?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I really think they need new management. Those people sitting in spot making huge money but questionable decisions.
> 
> I would rather keep drivers instead keep getting new and use all money on new driver bonus.... most new driver just for that first month bonus and will be gone after lol
> 
> Unless someone can explain to me why getting new driver and let go after month would be better for Lyft and Uber?


You lost me at "I love Lyft"...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Why pay existing drivers more when they have already proven that they drive for less?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I really think they need new management. Those people sitting in spot making huge money but questionable decisions.
> 
> I would rather keep drivers instead keep getting new and use all money on new driver bonus.... most new driver just for that first month bonus and will be gone after lol
> 
> Unless someone can explain to me why getting new driver and let go after month would be better for Lyft and Uber?


The only explanation I can come up with:

Put yourself into the place of either U/L CFO. You are intimately familiar with the finances of the corp and feel the pressure of being a publicly traded corp with a cash burn rate that is like a great forrest fire, and no short term path to profitability as the shareholders have been promised. 

With no path to a net income you have to have something to spin to keep investors and Wall Street happy or your stock drops like a rock. Therefore, you abandon net profit and focus all your effort on trying to achieve an Operating Income (IFO) so you can point to that. Driver pay affects IFO. Bonus and incentive money does not affect IFO, but it is a below the line expense. Sounds crazy but it's the only feasible explanation I can come up with.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Watch the pings dry up once you start scratching 200 rides in the month .... They won't let you reach 220....

[NG]Owner


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

gotta get new drivers addicted and that is the way to do it.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

zero logic. if they simply promised to never take more than 25%, they wouldn’t have to give money away to attract new drivers.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Unless someone can explain to me why getting new driver and let go after month would be better for Lyft and Uber?


Because of Uber/Lyft do not get any benefits from its drivers become more experienced( like in any other w2 jobs). The same with Amazon, the guy with lazy eye doesn’t want his bottom line workers to work for the company for too long because they gonna start trying to unionize and demand better life for themselves.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Both Lyft and Uber acknowledge having high driver turnover, fewer than 4% lasting a year. With turnover so high you would think they would do something to retain drivers but they seem to prefer a constant churning of drivers. Go figure!


It’s because after driving a year..they put your account on hold for two months while figuring how to do your background check..who can wait that long?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You lost me at "I love Lyft"...


*++++++++++++++1111111111110000000000000000000000*


----------



## Carlton G Long (Aug 14, 2021)

MikhailCA said:


> Because of Uber/Lyft do not get any benefits from its drivers become more experienced


Truth.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

There's probably a LOT more terms than just doing 220 rides.

And that's not a bonus its a guarantee. Which means if you do 220 rides accept every crap ping that comes your way, then the guarantee magically changes to $6,100 at 150 rides completed, then $5,000 at 200 rides, then it stays $5,000 but increases to 250 rides when you have 2 hours to go.

PLUS...

They can count the 2 weeks it takes to approve your documents as "first month" making it that much harder to make the quota.


And then the could always just switch you off once you hit 119 rides and you get nothing. Or they can "permanently deactivate you " once you hit 210 rides and say there was a serious complaint against you. Then finish the investigation 2 days after your time frame to complete the offer expires.

Or they could just lose the guarantee 3 weeks in and disappear the entire offer away.


Plus i'm sure payments for tolls and messes count against it.


But What am i talking about?

Lyft is a trusty worthy would NEVER do any shady stuff like that.











Just because lyft is putting out guarantees like this doesn't mean they are paying them out. Ya'll should know better by know.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Lol well. Doing Lyft 220 rides probably only end up around $3500 dollar. So 7100 guaranteed is actually double lol.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Lol well. Doing Lyft 220 rides probably only end up around $3500 dollar. So 7100 guaranteed is actually double lol.


For me that would be around $5,500


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

OH and some more small print for you guys...

If you instead do 300 rides in your first month instead of the 220 guess what happens?

That's right all they look at is the total amount you got paid during your first month.

So if you somehow managed to pull 350 rides in your first month odds are that the garauntee won't pay nearly as much as if you stopped putting in the effort.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> For me that would be around $5,500


Do you do Lux and up Only ?

I do All typea but make I should do Lux Only 😆


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

The following terms apply to Earnings Guarantee promotions:

Guarantee promotion amounts are based on ride earnings after Lyft's fees are calculated. The amount of the guarantee varies by market and time of application
Market-specific caps may apply
No more than two rides given to the same passenger will count toward the ride requirement
Promotions are subject to Lyft's terms of service. Lyft reserves the right to deny the bonus in the event of suspected fraud or abuse
This promotion runs for a limited time and may be suspended or ended at any time at Lyft’s discretion
Lyft reserves the right to deny the bonus in the event of suspected fraud or abuse
"Suspected" means even if you're innocent, no bonus. And you're totally dependent on them for pings, and pings go to Priority Mode drivers first.

They state the guarantee isn't a guarantee, it's a term they define (its a made up word that sounds and is spelled the same as something you know, but isn't). They're basically saying if they reach _their _profit goals you get paid, and those goals are unrealistic--and going to become _more unrealistic_ if you get close to a decent payout, and if you find a way to skirt the roadblocks they put in--that's cheating so...you don't get anything. If you complain you're deactivated.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Do you do Lux and up Only ?
> 
> I do All typea but make I should do Lux Only 😆


X, XL in a good paying market


Plus I am a longtripping motherlover


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> X, XL in a good paying market
> 
> 
> Plus I am a longtripping motherlover


Yo are awesome, I can't image myself driving a bigger car with bunch people inside lol


----------

